# Should I buy a half arab?



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Why do you want another horse?


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

A companion for Janie and so I can give lessons.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I think he's pretty! He doesn't have an ugly dish face and his color is nice. He looks very kind in his eye. How is his behavior? Is he a nerotic half arab or a calmer half arab?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't agree with your decision at all. You can't by a 15,000 dollar horse just for Janie. Like I said I don't agree at all....

Can you even afford to buy this horse in the first place?!


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

He's a cutie, but something looks a smidge off in his front legs. I dunno, maybe it's the pictures or maybe it's just me, lol.

But there's no way I'd pay 15 thousand for a companion/lesson horse. He seems like he's more of a "show horse."

You can find a cute Half Arab for alot less.
I love my Half Arab gelding to _death _ and he cost less than 2 grand.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> Can you even afford to buy this horse in the first place?!


I believe she said in another post that her parents financially support her horse habit, so I suppose they can.

You said you're interested in this gelding as a companion and lesson horse, correct? He's only four years old! As a companion, I think he may get bored (especially since it looks like he's already in show-mode). And personally, depending on the horse, I wouldn't really put lesson kids on such a young horse. Of course, it all depends on his personality. 

He's half Arab, what's the other half?


----------



## tranquilo (Dec 17, 2007)

GallopAway said:


> You can find a cute Half Arab for alot less.
> I love my Half Arab gelding to _death _ and he cost less than 2 grand.


Agreed. There are many very nice Half Arabs that are more suitable as a companion horse and more reasonably priced. There's no point in buying a $15,000 show prospect for a companion...it'd be a waste of his potential.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow...he's expensive!
But soo beautiful! Very stunning! 
But hey, I agree...he is a bit expensive to be a lesson horse...I mean he looks like he'd do better for someone who is showing.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

No way I would pay 15k for that horse, especially if you're looking for a companion, but also, there is no way he's done anything at that age that makes him worth that much money.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

It's possible for horses to have done enough to bring much more at that age. It could have a successful show career, and at that age, successful show experience can bring even more, seeing as it's young and it still has a lot of presumably successful showing left to do.

For a companion though... _If_ the horse is worth 15K it would be a waste of a horse, and a waste of your money.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

At 4 years? I tend to disagree...but that's just me.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Calm down, I'm going to show him too.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Think like this:

If that horse had won the 2 year old Hunt Seat Championship at Arab Nationals, you'd think 15k was a steal. :wink:


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Either the Arab cross or this beauty!

He's a 6yr old Sorrel And White Paint stallion and he's 15.1hh.
He is $4000.

His details:
"Come on over and See "B" He is analmost 6 year old stallion ,has show points, has babies on the ground to seen. He rides nice, could make a nice pleasure show horse. I just don't have the time to ride him much any more so it is no fair to him to just sit around doing nothing. He is easy to look at, easy to handle, breeds easy and is an easy keeper also !! I have also started to teach him to drive. I also have his first foal here also for sale. Thank for looking."


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

^^^yeah scratch the arab cross I'm getting him!


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> ^^^yeah scratch the arab cross I'm getting him!


He's cute and cheaper.
But he's also a stallion.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

There's no way in heck I would ever let you ride a stallion if it was my choice. I've ridden them before. They are beatiful and all but we don't know your experience...in a way. I don't know why you want another horse. I thought Janie Belle was perfect.....huh?


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

> There's no way in heck I would ever let you ride a stallion if it was my choice. I've ridden them before. They are beatiful and all but we don't know your experience...in a way. I don't know why you want another horse. I thought Janie Belle was perfect.....huh?


Excuse me? Why are you being so hostel? There is nothing wrong with stallions, I have schooled them before. This one is a sweety.  I've met him and riden him. And whats wrong with having 2 horses? I love Janie Belle she's perfect for me but I can still own another horse too.


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> > There's no way in heck I would ever let you ride a stallion if it was my choice. I've ridden them before. They are beatiful and all but we don't know your experience...in a way. I don't know why you want another horse. I thought Janie Belle was perfect.....huh?
> 
> 
> Excuse me? Why are you being so hostel? There is nothing wrong with stallions, I have schooled them before. This one is a sweety.  I've met him and riden him. And whats wrong with having 2 horses? I love Janie Belle *she's *perfect for me but I can still own another horse too.


So if you have a mare and a stallion, you'd probably have to keep them seperated. Unless you want foals, lol.

You could find a cute Paint _gelding _for the same price.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

No I just have a filly but I have worked with stallions. And I would rather have a paint stallion. I don't know they just have a certain spark that geldings don't have. I will only own mares and stallions, fillies and colts.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I will tell you right now! You can do what you want. if you come back saying that something bad happened I don't want to help and I'm sorry. No matter if Janie is a Filly or Mare she is still a FEMALE! And the stallion is an Uncastrated male. That's not too smart if you ask me. You can't have mare and stallioin COMPANIONS. you just have a breeding pair. Once again, I'm sorry. Just do what you want. If you are so set on your decisions is it necessary to ask.... :roll:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Buying a stallion for a companion/lesson horse seems like a bad idea.


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> No I just have a filly but I have worked with stallions. And I would rather have a paint stallion. I* don't know they just have a certain spark that geldings don't have*. I will only own mares and stallions, fillies and colts.


Lol, every gelding I've owned had just as much spark as a stallion, and _alot _ more spark than my mares.

The Half Arab gelding I have now has so much spark he's practically a frickin' fire work. :roll:


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

My filly acts like a stallion she has way too much pep. But not that Paint stud I posted. He's a sweet heart! All you have to do to stop him is sit back in the saddle.


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> My filly acts like a stallion she has way too much pep. But not that Paint stud I posted. He's a sweet heart! All you have to do to stop him is sit back in the saddle.


And you could find a gelding that does the same thing. :wink: 

But whatever floats your boat. A stallion could be a good lesson horse. But if you stick him in with fillies/mares, at some point he'll probably try to breed them.

The only way I'd own a stallion is if I had a breeding program, or planned on doing some major showing and really getting his name out there [probably for breeding purposes] But then again, you could have a successful show career on a mare or gelding. But that's just me.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

I would suggest not buying this stallion. Yes he may be cute and polite but he is still a stallion. yes ive worked with stallions before, their behaviour varies from horse to horse. But the only companion you have from my understanding for him is a mare. Mare + Stallion= I think you know.

Why a stallion? And why another horse? If your happy with the one you have I wouldnt suggest getting another one regardless of gender or pricing. I, at one point, at a TB gelding and an Arab mare to care for and it was hectic. Its hard to divde your time up between two horses especially with school, sports, being a young...etc.

Think very very hard about this. Do you have the money to support two horses (unknown health issues that may come along, castaration maybe?)

Also there are reasons why people say dont get a stallion. Ive seen stallions start off as sweethearts but once they realize they are a stallion they can get mean. If you can handle future nips and bites then that your own opinion (personally i cant stand horses that bite)

I know I am ranting but ive seen many of my horsey friends decide to buy a second and even a third horse only to see the horse re-sold or given away. 

Just think about it very carefully. Do you really have the time, money and extra effort to care for another horse? Do you want to deal with a stallion and future attitude issues that may or may not arise? Do you want to deal with your stallion/mare combo?

Take your time and good luck


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

First off, you posted this on the site fully aware that people have different opinions and you ASKED for our opinion on these horses, you said " Do you guys think i should buy this horse" some people said yes some said no and you flipped at them, so don't tell us to chill.
and second, if your buying this horse for a companion horse for you "filly" i'm guessing they'll be in the same pasture? why would you put a a filly and a stud in a pasture together? why not buy a nice cheap mare or gelding? and saying that your filly acts like a stallion means nothing, all horses have different personallty and that doesn't meen if you put a filly in a pasture with a stud she will not get bred with him becasue she " acts" like a stud..she's still a female and he's a male.
yes, he is very pretty and looks like a good show horse so if you like him get him, but get a cheep, mare or gelding for a companion horse for your other one, heck, get a donkey or a goat.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

> First off, you posted this on the site fully aware that people have different opinions and you ASKED for our opinion on these horses, you said " Do you guys think i should buy this horse" some people said yes some said no and you flipped at them, so don't tell us to chill.


I did not! I am being cool about this. 

Horseluver - I have edited your post due to the swearing - jazzyrider


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

> and saying that your filly acts like a stallion means nothing, all horses have different personallty and that doesn't meen if you put a filly in a pasture with a stud she will not get bred with him becasue she " acts" like a stud..she's still a female and he's a male.


And second, I didn't say he wouldn't breed her! I was talking to someone else about her temperment. Yes there going to be in the same pasture but my neighbor and my last instructor had there studs in the pasture with there mares and they didn't breed them unless they were in heat, and when she is in heat I will put him in the barn. I'm allowd to own another horse you know. Janie goes crazy if she doesn't get to be with other horses.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Ooooh! Heres a nice one!

4 yr old Sorrel overo Paint Stallion. 15hh.
$7,500


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> > and saying that your filly acts like a stallion means nothing, all horses have different personallty and that doesn't meen if you put a filly in a pasture with a stud she will not get bred with him becasue she " acts" like a stud..she's still a female and he's a male.
> 
> 
> And second, I didn't say he wouldn't breed her! I was talking to someone else about her temperment. Yes there going to be in the same pasture but my neighbor and my last instructor had there studs in the pasture with there mares and they didn't breed them unless they were in heat, and when she is in heat I will put him in the barn. I'm allowd to own another horse you know. *Janie goes crazy if she doesn't get to be with other horses.*


Which is understandable. Horses are herd animals and most prefer another equine companion.

But you could get a _gelding_ companion and save yourself some potential trouble down the road.

But if your set on a stallion and think it's best, then that's your choice.


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> I would like some input on whether it would be a good idea or not to buy this horse.


 yes you did ask for our opinon...when you ask for input your asking for an opinon


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

No she was saying that I freeked out on everyones opinion. And I didn't. I wasn't saying that I didn't ask for it.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

you said you wanted to show him?
i'm not sure how old you are, but if your under 18
you cannot show or compete on a stallion.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

????y not. They do it in 4-H


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

by saying " why not? they do it in 4H" do you meen they show stallions on 4H? becasue stallions are not aloud to be showed in 4H. at atleast where i live, my BO is the light horse 4H leader and she has all the rule books and i borrowed them and it states that stallions are NOT to be showed at a 4H show


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah people show stallions in 4-H here. I wonder why people are so aginst them.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

We aren't against them. We are against you getting one. 

4-H only allows the handling of stallions in Halter Showmanship Classes.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Thats so dumb. I wish you could ride them in 4-H. Every horse is dangerous. Not just stallions.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

That's somewhat true, but its a rule everyone must follow...


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Why exactly do you want another horse? A stallion is no companion. And why do you want to show two in the same disciplines...if I am correct. Having Janie should be great for you...


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I will only own Stallions and Mares. I went up today and rode the second stally I posted. He's fast!! He's trained about as much as Janie so he might be a keeper! lol I don't know, all the horses I go see are sweet hearts! I also went up to see this filly for sale for $2,500 and she wasn't worth a dime! She was only 3 and she couldn't even be ridden yet! :roll:


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Most horses go into training at age three. Training isn't easy. It takes time for it to be done. And it should be rushed so how is that so suprising?

What's wrong with geldings?!?!

Blu acts like a big three year old. And he THINKS he's a stallion at times. But that doesn't mean stallions are better.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

for the first time in a while, i think that there are some people being a little harsh to horseluver. i know there have been issues of late but thats all water under the bridge now and i think we should just get on with it without bringing her down all the time especially as harshly as has been happening in this post. 

im a little baffled too as to why its so confusing that she wants another horse. i started off with one horse and got another and another. i now have three horses who i love as much as the next one and the all have their place in my life. just because one was perfect doesnt mean i couldnt get another one and the same thing goes here. 

and i really dont think its anybody elses business to question whether she can afford it or not. its obvious either she or her parents has some money so how about we leave personal questions out. its one thing to bring up the point of extra cost but its a total different thing when you question someone about it so bluntly. 

horseluver - i think both of those horses are stunning. i would think long and hard about a stallion given that you have a mare but ultimately, that choice is yours. if i had to choose one i would say the second one. i dont know why as they are both beautiful but the second one seems to attract me more 

good luck with whoever you choose and i just gotta say that you sure are brave to keep coming back even though you have been given a really hard time on here (for good reason in some cases though )


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

^^^ I do apologize if I have seemed harsh throughout this thread. :-( 

*frustrated* :wink:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> ^^^ I do apologize if I have seemed harsh throughout this thread. :-(
> 
> *frustrated* :wink:


lol yeah, harsher than you normally are. and i understand your frustration but everyone is different and just because someone wants to do something differently to you doesnt make them wrong or vice versa. you can only give an opinion and if the person listening doesnt like it then who cares. thats the way i see it anyways blu  chin up 

p.s. no need for sad faces


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, I appreciate your post! lol.

I got it now. Just because I do something one way...doesn't mean everybody else agrees. :wink: :roll: lol.

I admit, I was and still am concerned for horse_luver but that doesn't mean I can tell her what to do. 

Horse_Luver, The 4yr. Old Sorrel Stallion you posted is beautiful. And I agree with Jazzy, a lot flashier compared to the other. Let us know your decision!  I'm supporting you. lol. 

*leans forwards and shouts "go, horse_luver, go!"*

*then leans back smiling and falls back in chair...there's a little karma for everything* :wink:


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanx a bunch Jazzyrider, and BluMagic!!!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

So how's your comparisons going with the two stallions, Horse_Luver?


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't know, I really like the 4 year old, but a 6 year old might be better because I want something older.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

It does seem like a hard decision. Something older sounds good though, too. That means a little more experience, I think. :wink:


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes exactly. I found another horse too. Too many decisions!!!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Yup, that's whats hard. Chosing which horse is the better. I say just go with what you like best! lol.


----------



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

awwwww i love happy endings  hehe


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry for such a late response, but here's what I'm going with this:

I think stallions are really nice horses, and I think some people judge them a bit to much (of course, there are a few exceptions!). Anyway, I haven't seen pictures of you riding, or anything, so I'm not judging, but I don't think a stallion are really born to be companions, no matter if they are very, very sweet and calm around mares. There hormones will take over, and they will breed, unless your buying him for stud, of course. If you are, I'd suggest going with the first paint stallion (he's really pretty !) 

Good luck with everything!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

maybe its too late....but has anyone ever considered that you don't necessarily need another horse to be a companion? one of my mom's friends rescued a OTTB who had a goat companion. The horse would not go ANYWHERE without that goat, and they got along great. Plus! Talk about cheap. Goats= inexpensive....unless your trying to make a statement about looks and wealth. Then by all means buy the most expensive horse out there. Or, a Mule...but I'm prejudice..I love mules. They make me happy.


Just another opinion!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> Yeah, I appreciate your post! lol.
> 
> I got it now. Just because I do something one way...doesn't mean everybody else agrees. :wink: :roll: lol.
> 
> ...


lol yeah im concerned for her too. just hoping things work out well for her


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

ok first off a 4 year old stallion is going to sweet, stallions are not sexual mature at this point. 

and no i don't know you in person, but from what you have posted on here about your mare, i honestly don't think you could handle a stallion, i know thats frank and if i get kicked off this site for it then i will get kicked off.

one of the things i hate seeing the most, are people that have virtually no exprience with keeping stallions. yes, you may have worked with them, but it is very diffrent to work with one than to own one. many special procautions must be taken when owning one, expecially since you have a mare. they have a very high liability.

and just becuase the ones you have seen were sweet means nothing at this point, only because it is not breeding season right now....

this is just my opinion here, and you stated above you wanted a lesson horse... if you put a child on a stallion there is way too much risk involved and would be considerd negliance on your part if someone would get hurt.

i am not trying to bash you, i just would like you to think long and hard about this, i know its cool to say you own a stallion, but think about the reprocusions of what could happen.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Tessa Bear said:


> ok first off a 4 year old stallion is going to sweet, stallions are not sexual mature at this point.
> 
> and no i don't know you in person, but from what you have posted on here about your mare, i honestly don't think you could handle a stallion, i know thats frank and if i get kicked off this site for it then i will get kicked off.
> 
> ...



Not with natural horsemanship. Thats what people don't understand is stallions arn't beasts if you let them live like a horse. Not locked up in the barn till it's time to be bred. And *all* horses are dangerous! You are putting a child at risk by putting her on _any _horse.

When I was lerning how to ride, I rode this 8 year old gelding all the time. He was a bit to spunky for me but I was tuff *chuckle*. One day he took off with me on the trail and I couldn't stop him. He went across the road with me and we almost got hit by a car!
I jumped off that horse and I was crying so my friend that owned the horses switched horses and I rode her 2year old breeding stud. He was the only horse I felt safe on.
(oh this is off topic but the 2 year old stud accidentally bred his mom! yuck hehe)


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Well they might not due. Okay here's what I'm looking for:

Ages 4-13
Any breed except, Mustangs, Saddlebreds, small ponies, and drafts.
Height from 14hh-15.3hh
I'd like a horse with a good short back.
And it has to be good with beginners since I'm going to be giving lessons.


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> Well they might not due. Okay here's what I'm looking for:
> 
> Ages 4-13
> Any breed except, Mustangs, Saddlebreds, small ponies, and drafts.
> ...


Location? Price range? lol.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Ohio, and I'll go as high as $5000.


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1148138

^Don't know if not being registered bothers you?


http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1123831


http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1133294

Your could also try looking on:

www.equine.com
www.agdirect.com
www.equinenow.com
www.horsetopia.com

Lol, just go to google and type in "horses for sale."


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Sounds like you need a quarter horse. For real.

Heres a few on the AQHA classifieds from Ohio. None more than $5,000.

Chestnut mare, 7 y.o., 15.1 hh.

Buckskin gelding. 6 y.o., 15 hh.

This is the search I conducted.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

oooh! Thanx guys those are awesome horses!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

i have stayed out of this one as it seemed like a bit of a can of worms to me but i think that Classyfied Crystal was really lovely and seems to me that she is what you are looking for.

I dont think that you really want to get any of the Stud horses that you posted, they are all really sweet but none of them to me seem to suit what you want them for. :wink:


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

i just wanted to say sorry, i seemed pretty harsh and for that i really am sorry, it was just a a good day that day, or the next, i think both boys are very pretty, if i had to choose i would get the first, he looks to be level headed and i like is colouring better. good luck with your search.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I Love Lane said:


> i have stayed out of this one as it seemed like a bit of a can of worms to me but *i think that Classyfied Crystal was really lovely and seems to me that she is what you are looking for*.
> 
> I dont think that you really want to get any of the Stud horses that you posted, they are all really sweet but none of them to me seem to suit what you want them for. :wink:


Yeah I know. I really like her!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

englishcowgrl said:


> i just wanted to say sorry, i seemed pretty harsh and for that i really am sorry, it was just a a good day that day, or the next, i think both boys are very pretty, if i had to choose i would get the first, he looks to be level headed and i like is colouring better. good luck with your search.


Thanx englishcowgrl!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I know that things seem to have resolved themselves, but I can't keep my two cents out of this one. 

Based on your posts on this forum, I would not assume that you have the experience or vigilance to be a stallion owner. 

As for natural horsemanship - considering parelli - I believe that he suggests you are at least a level III (maybe IV) before handling stallions. Spirithorse posted a couple of good articles under the training section on a thread titled "very stubborn stud" - I suggest you read these. 

4H does not allow under 18s to show stallions and many other show associations restrict under 18s showing stallions as well. Owning a stallion will restrict you from participating in all events as stallions are not welcome everywhere. You will never be able to relax when riding around other horses as if you were on a mare or gelding because the stallion owner needs to be aware of all potential risks and be several steps ahead of their horse at all times. 

It is ludicrous to think you are going to give lessons on a stallion. That is a liability that no one should risk. Just having a stallion on property is a liability. Keeping a stallion in with a 3 year old female horse will result in a foal - thinking that you are going to be able to separate them in time every time your mare goes into head is very risky.

Stallions get a bad wrap in many cases, but there are reasons why. Inexperienced horse people owning stallions are likely the main reason why. 

My stallion is well behaved, and stops with my seat command on a loose rein as you stated about an above stallion. That does not mean that I am any less vigilante about handling him. If I do not work him every single day, it shows. I put more energy into him than my other three horses put together. I giver lessons on and lease out my other three horses and would NEVER consider doing so with my stallion. I have to be constantly tied into his muscle tension and body language to know his next move and every thought. 

People at shows come up to us (because I do not stand in the main waiting area with all the other horses , but a little off to the side), and they think that my stallion is not a stallion, but while they are chatting my up and moving closer to me, I have to tell them my horse is a stallion and carefully position him so that neither his head nor hind is in a position where striking, biting, kicking, or mounting can occur. I have been able to keep that from happening, but I will tell you it is a different show experience than going out and hanging out chatting with your friends between classes. AND my stallion is a gem, sweety, calm as all get out, doll or a stallion. 

Here is some final food for thought...My sweet as can be, lovey dovey, nuzzling, affectionate, calm, mannered, natural horsemanship trained, well socialized stallion...got put in with our mare in foal for companionship. I was worried about him not getting enough other horse time just across the fence and on his daily rides (silly me - don't fix what is not broken), and so I brought our mare that he follows like a puppy into his pen to stay with him. About two days into this arrangements, I was working on his feeder in the backside of his pen, minding my own business, working in jeans and and tank top, when all of a sudden a set of teeth was clamped down on either side of my bare shoulder and lifting. I screamed in pain which caused him to release, and then despite the pain in my wounded shoulder I dealt with him immediately - showing him clearly that I was the dominant stallion and that the mare belonged to me and not him - HE GOT THE POINT. I then removed the mare from the pen and he went back to being a bachelor. 

You want to house a stallion with your mare? They get territorial.

Don't tell me either that it is just my stallion, and others would not do that because not anyone would believe my angel of a horse could have done something like that. Not the people who I show will all summer or the select few people who I have allowed to ride him. 

Another additional story about a stallion I know of is that he picked a woman up by the torso, pulled her through a fence and tossed her like a rag doll. He is now a gelding. 

Stallions do have something extra, but that something extra makes them more potentially different than mares and geldings. They are not the same as any other horse. 

If you like the something extra, focus on training Janie, even add another young mare or gelding to the mix if you really want to challenge yourself (Just remember that training the younger horses takes a lot of time, so if you are in school you may not have time to work with two young horses enough). Work on advancing your training and handling abilities. Get certified through Parelli or Lyons, or some sort of program. See if you can find a stallion owner that will let you help them with their stallion's riding/training on a regular basis. When you become 18 and the entire show world opens up to you as a stallion shower then purchase a well trained and seasoned stallion (which will likely cost much more than the two you listed if it is well bred, well trained, and actual stallion quality). 

My suggestion for a companion horse for your mare would be an 8-12 yr experienced gelding that would be safe for lessons and for your parents (who so kindly support your habit) to enjoy. 

Please don't take offense to anything I have said - it was not meant in malice. I just feel strongly about this.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

*sighs*

*VERY worried expression*

*wonders whether or not to state the following.................*



---I don't really know if this is for real or not---


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

AKPaintLover said:


> 4H does not allow under 18s to show stallions and many other show associations restrict under 18s showing stallions as well. Owning a stallion will restrict you from participating in all events as stallions are not welcome everywhere.


 My BO is my light horse leader and i asked her and she said that stallions are no to be showen by any 4H member, even if you are over 18. so you couldn't show him there.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Why would I get a horse just to show them anyway?
I like Classyfied Crystal.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> I like Classyfied Crystal.


Yea I'd put her on your list of horses to visit. When shopping online, I would always recommend visiting the horses you like the most.


----------



## diamond zar (Jan 4, 2008)

i have a half arab half paint horse and although he's a bit stockier, he is the best little dressage horse i could ask for... he's a quick learner and loves cuddles but seems to have an attitude towards boys (humans) lol... but 15 k... i dont no...


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

> i have a half arab half paint horse and although he's a bit stockier, he is the best little dressage horse i could ask for... he's a quick learner and loves cuddles but seems to have an attitude towards boys (humans) lol... *but 15 k... i dont no...*


Yeah but it's better than the $400,000 Friesian Stallion I was looking into a while ago. hehe!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh ya! lol. $400,000 is overboard for me! Heck, $5,000+ is a little OVERBOARD for me! lol. I am glad you are looking into everything you can, Horse_Luver!  

GOOD LUCK! I like being kept up to date. lol.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

$400,000? Link, please.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Sara said:


> $400,000? Link, please.


Understandable! lol. ^^^ May I see, too?


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

This was a long time ago, I don't think the page is still up. I'll cheak though.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Haha, yea $400,000 is steep but not unheard of. 
I was at an Aqha show (East Coast Championships) just to watch a bit of it, and I overheard a conversation where someone offered someone else $200,000 on the spot for their horse. They were turned down. Apparently $200,000 wasn't as high as the owner had been offered by someone else... I hope that horse was Champion or something.



This one's in Germany 8)


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

It might be heard of if it were an FPS studbook stallion (only around 120 in the world)...but they don't just put out an open advertisement for those on the internet.

Definitely overpriced


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

wait, are you looking for an english horse or a western horse. you said you would do some showing, and you mentioned 4h, so western? 

why was the first horse an english horse?


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Sara said:


> It might be heard of if it were an FPS studbook stallion (only around 120 in the world)...but they don't just put out an open advertisement for those on the internet.
> 
> Definitely overpriced


Yea those horses are worth millions.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

> wait, are you looking for an english horse or a western horse. you said you would do some showing, and you mentioned 4h, so western?
> 
> why was the first horse an english horse?


You can do both with horses you know? hehe

Oh my goodness that Grand Prix horse was awesome! Not a good pic though.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

alucard said:


> I think he's pretty! He doesn't have an ugly dish face and his color is nice. He looks very kind in his eye. How is his behavior? Is he a nerotic half arab or a calmer half arab?


ugly dished face ha no such thing


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

arastangrider said:


> alucard said:
> 
> 
> > I think he's pretty! He doesn't have an ugly dish face and his color is nice. He looks very kind in his eye. How is his behavior? Is he a nerotic half arab or a calmer half arab?
> ...


Huh? lol

I'm not a big fan of "dishfaces" overall. However, i do like their personalities. The body is beautiful and all just not my thing. :wink:


----------



## AlmostFamous (Jan 16, 2008)

He looks born to be a show horse and very worth 15,000 to me. I would suggest getting him if you are planning to do showing along with your companion and lesson horse. It would be a waste of a beautiful show horse to sit in a pasture and do lessons though. By the looks of him he would be a great lesson horse though, if he's 4 and getting shown under saddle, like that. But those are only pictures. Is he registered pinto and half-arab? Those are some of my favs. My old trainer who we got are arabians from, had two pinto/national show horses(arab/saddlebred). The filly was a 3 time Pinto World Champion filly and a Region IX Half Arabian Top 5 mare at the age of two. And her father was a World Champion Pinto Halter Stallion the same year as the filly. They were amazing


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Definitely go for the paint, he's cheaper, and he seems better behaved. And paints are better behaved than most Arabians and halfs.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I just wanted to say that this horse  posted earlier looked like a big ol' longbacked horse.

I'd also like to suggest the following horses for you to look at:
http://www.equinehits.com/horses-for-sale/horse-185182
http://www.equinehits.com/horses-for-sale/horse-186616
http://www.equinehits.com/horses-for-sale/horse-186123
http://www.equinehits.com/horses-for-sale/horse-185124


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

I would have to agree with everyone about buying a less expensive horse. but just one small thing I noticed right away on that arab was that his knees were a little out but since he's 4 (which is considered really young for an arab), he might grow into them.


----------



## HoneyBun (Jan 22, 2008)

im in love with that horse he looks amazing 
i would buy him if he was way cheaper 
but yea hes a marvelous horse


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't mean to butt in....
But When you have a Stallion around a mare & that mare comes in season...Then that stallion will probably do everything in his power to get to that mare and when you own a stallion there are all kinds of precautions and rules to go with them. 

For example the fence has to be a certain height and I hate to say this around guys.but when your on you period its dangerous to be around a stallion sometimes. 

I owned a standardbred stallion and he was a real gentleman UNTIL I took him on a trail ride with some geldings and he smelt a mare in season and he almost killed me trying to get to that mare and pretty much attacked that mare with the rider on her. So you have to be very very very well experienced to own a stallion. They say hes a gentleman and everything but wait until Janies in season around him. Stallions are dangerous I am 18 and i'v had 12 years horse experience I'v trained so many horses and all kinds of genders and breeds. I think it would be nice to have a Spirited GELDING.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Jan 16, 2008)

she is very right stallions can be dangerous. and the wise bazy tankersley(al-marah arabians) always said there should be 1 stallion to every mare that you own. It is stupid to buy a stallion for a lesson horse let alone a pasture mate for a mare.


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes, any horse can be dangerous.
but stallions are way more dangerous. That doesn't mean I don't like them, I just know they are VERY powerful and could & WILL drag you around until they find that mare. Sometimes stud chains are no use. You have to be VERY exerienced like i said before. They are deadly if you don't know what the heck your doing. Some stallions you see that are "laid back" at shows are drugged. 

I havn't seen a person under 18 show a stally in 4-H though...I live in Ohio too remember. The only stallion I've seen was at an open summer show and there was a big 57 year old guy riding him. He also implied the horse was tranquilized a little to keep him from mare hopping, lol.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

i think you may all be talking to yourself as horse_luver4e hasn't posted since the 5th January so she is either not coming on here anymore or has decided to take a break. :wink: 

The Stallion issue as a companion also got covered and she has decided to buy a mare instead so you dont need to fret over that one :lol:


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

*Bobbi Socks* said:


> Some stallions you see that are "laid back" at shows are drugged.


and just for the record, i have shown more then one stallion to World Championships in Halter (and for those who may not know - Halter horses are notouriously bad mannered) in the apha and my horses were never drugged and were ALWAYS very well mannered whilst away from home. Their attitude is a product of training - not drugs, for people who know what they are doing :wink:


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

This topic has been truncated to remove argumentative posts. It has been left open for further discussion but will be locked if arguing ensues.

If you see somebody say something rude or inciting in this topic or elsewhere please send an alert or pm me or a moderator. Members who prove they can't help but be rude or argue will be banned. 

Thank you.


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Horse Luver I found a horse you might like!
She was broke & trained by a 16 year old girl.

Ok I won't spoil it.
See for yourself!
http://aqha.equine.com/Horses/ad_de...earch_id=84714493-479f-469e-b50a-76805ff0ff98


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

I found another one! 
If you ever get back online!
http://aqha.equine.com/Horses/ad_de...h_id=84714493-479f-469e-b50a-76805ff0ff98&p=4


----------



## Löhnr (Jan 16, 2008)

15k for a lesson horse? What's the point. You can get the same breeding for like 1k and it'll perform just the same as far as lessons
go. Also, 15k for a companion?? I don't get that part either.

Of course, if you plan on showing with that horse, thats totaly different. And understandable.


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

aww that quarter horse has the biggest ears! haha their so cute!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok I have looked around and I might get this one horse. He is an 11yr old Appaloosa Gelding that I just fell in love with! And his name is Happy! How cute is that? :lol: 

http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1071002


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Horse_lover4e,

Thank you for being responsable and deciding on a gelding. He will suit your needs *much* better than a stallion or expensive show horse ever will. I agree with all the other posters out there advising against it. 
"Happy" is a cutie, and I hope all works out for you. He sounds safe and sane enough for a beginner rider for when you're teaching and, being a gelding, can be safely pastured with your mare.


----------



## WranglerBlondie93. (Oct 1, 2007)

can i please just say...
whats wrong with geldings????


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i do believe she has decided against a stallion and is looking for a gelding or a mare.

i agree with everyone that a stallion probably isnt a good idea...ok, ISNT a good idea but at the end of the day, its her choice. but seeing as she has already said she isnt getting a stallion then maybe we should give her a break and get on with the topic


----------



## PaintsAqha (Dec 11, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> Ok I have looked around and I might get this one horse. He is an 11yr old Appaloosa Gelding that I just fell in love with! And his name is Happy! How cute is that? :lol:
> 
> http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1071002


So what did you find out about this horse? Did you go look at it ride him or anything? He looks like a really nice guy!


----------



## PaintsAqha (Dec 11, 2007)

WranglerBlondie93. said:


> can i please just say...
> whats wrong with geldings????


Around where I am they are the preference! Sell much better than the mares?


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

i think geldings are great! they're calm,athletic(usually),and dont have a huge attitude. like most mares at the barn i go 2 hav big attitudes are are just..well. mares! and stallions well yall know how stallions are :roll:


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I won't own a gelding. JMHO


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^ can you tell us why?


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Not enough attitude, and ecitement. I like horses who have a bucket load of spirit and personality. I don't want a horse who will do everything I ask when I ask it and be calm about everything. (Hints why I got a high strung 3yr old filly!hehe)

I know it sounds crazy but hey, I want to be a horse trainer. And Janie has taught me alot! Patience, Leadership, Confidence, Riding skills, Trick training, Ground work, Trailering and calming a nervose horse, even how to ride a bucking bronc!(hehe joke...she likes to buck!)

Over all geldings just don't cut what I'm looking for.
(besides, I don't favor in sheath cleaning! :lol: )


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

fair enough


----------



## PaintsAqha (Dec 11, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> Not enough attitude, and ecitement. I like horses who have a bucket load of spirit and personality. I don't want a horse who will do everything I ask when I ask it and be calm about everything. (Hints why I got a high strung 3yr old filly!hehe)
> 
> I know it sounds crazy but hey, I want to be a horse trainer. And Janie has taught me alot! Patience, Leadership, Confidence, Riding skills, Trick training, Ground work, Trailering and calming a nervose horse, even how to ride a bucking bronc!(hehe joke...she likes to buck!)
> 
> ...


I'm confused!
Why would you tell us you wanted him knowing he was a gelding and now say gelding just don't cut it for you. Did you go take a test ride and not like him? 
As far as having spirit gelding have plenty!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> Not enough attitude, and ecitement. I like horses who have a bucket load of spirit and personality. I don't want a horse who will do everything I ask when I ask it and be calm about everything. (Hints why I got a high strung 3yr old filly!hehe)
> 
> I know it sounds crazy but hey, I want to be a horse trainer. And Janie has taught me alot! Patience, Leadership, Confidence, Riding skills, Trick training, Ground work, Trailering and calming a nervose horse, even how to ride a bucking bronc!(hehe joke...she likes to buck!)
> 
> ...


You are supposed to clean a Stallions sheath too.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, I think that saying geldings aren't exciting and have an attitude is wrong. But that's JMO. 

Blu is very high-strung for a gelding. 

I don't think that gelding or any type of gender...fixing...changes the horse's personality. It is simply the horse. They all have their own personalities, some more exciting than others. I still don't get why you won't own one. :roll:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> Well, I think that saying geldings aren't exciting and have an attitude is wrong. But that's JMO.
> 
> Blu is very high-strung for a gelding.
> 
> I don't think that gelding or any type of gender...fixing...changes the horse's personality. It is simply the horse. They all have their own personalities, some more exciting than others. I still don't get why you won't own one. :roll:


granted it may not change the personality as such but it does settle a horse down and make them easier to handle...usually lol

i agree that geldings can be as "exciting" as mares or stallions but obviously on a different level to stallions. not every mare is more exciting either. its doesnt matter whether its a gelding or a mare. some are a handful and some arent. it all just depends on the actual horse


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Ya, I understand but I don't. ^ 

It just frustrates me. Grrr. lol.

I was just trying to prove a point.  

Thanks...


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

lol its ooooook blu


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I know but most geldings I have seen don't have personality. My horse barley ever stops moving lol! I was going to get Happy for lessons but not for me I'd rather have a mare. I just like them better. Like Janie's last owner says most dressage ppl like the geldings more than mares becuase they focus better. But most showjumping ppl like mares more than geldings becuase there more competative. I just swear by mares. Yes some geldings can be nice but I'd rather have a mare. I should have said I won't own a gelding for myself. I will only own a gelding if it is the nicest gelding for lessons. Otherwise I'll just get a mare. :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

OOOooooookkkk...

Sonow that you've decided on a gender... do you have some horses that you are interested in? Post pics so we can see


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm selling Misty she is beginner safe :lol: 

-Bobbi


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

who is misty?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

horse_luver-
how are you doing on your search?


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Well I found a few. But over all I think Pheonix would be best but we can't get her.


----------



## catatapult (Jan 22, 2008)

why can't you get her? just wondering not meaning to pry. (if its personal please feel free to not tell me)


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

oh it's ok. she is just not in our price range right now. but hopefully things will get better and we can pick her up. It would be great to get her becuase she is at the same place as where i got janie.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Is there anyway you can work out some deal, or negotiate the price?


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm not sure. :? 
As soon as we get our facility up then I'll look into it.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well i hope things work out for you. Keep us updated!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

ok!


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow..
Phoenix's price went up?
Misty is my Mule silly.
Bobbi Socks is her show name.
A lady is suposed to come get her Friday.
I can go see her anytime I want.
Shes a nice lady.

Anyway,
I am buying a gelding named Pudgy.
He was gelded a little later in life.
He's 8 now.
he has a truck load of personality.
Without all the studlyness :lol: 
Heres a picture.
I am going to finish him in Barrels & Jumping.
Hes a Grade Paint.

















What is your price range horse_luver4e?

-Bobbi


----------

